# Je quitte le Bar .....



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2002)

...juste le temps d'aller faire un petit pipi et je reviens..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2002)

Tu bois trop de bière ! Et pis d'abord t'es pas obligé de sortir du bar pour pisser. C'est au fond à droite en descendant les escaliers, à côté du distributeur de NKK mon pote ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />*à côté du distributeur de NKK mon pote ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif     
*<hr /></blockquote>
Bébert ! Ne dis rien à personne ! j'ai échangé le distributeur de préservatifs avec le distributeur de NKK ... va y avoir du grabuge ce soir !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (5 Novembre 2002)

On a des soucis de prostate ??!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />* On a des soucis de prostate ??!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   
*<hr /></blockquote>
...ma mère me disait toujours que je prenais ma vessie pour une lanterne (ou quelque chose comme ça) - alors, pour éviter de me brûler, je vais p...... avec des moufles - comme Buffalo Bill qui chassait les mufles mais ça n'a rien à voir...!!! Arrrfffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
j'ai échangé le distributeur de préservatifs avec le distributeur de NKK ... va y avoir du grabuge ce soir !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
...je reviens de suite, le temps d'aider la femme de ménage à ramasser la vingtaine de zigounettes qui encombrent le couloir des toilettes...
P...... n'importe quoi, y'en a même un qui a perdu sa langue !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gribouille (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebigleuhbow....theubigou....the-bik-labov....thegreatbosky...thebigleubavsky...thyboguelascoui...the....ho meeerrrdddeeuuuhh l'autre là.....:</font><hr />* 
P...... n'importe quoi, y'en a même un qui a perdu sa langue !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Alem s'est remis à la dégustation des tourtes ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr />* 
Alem s'est remis à la dégustation des tourtes ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
...c'est pas Alèm, c'est Hochat qui prête sa langue à n'importe qui (toujours prêt à donner sa langue Hochat !!! Arrrfffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )
ps : je sais, c'est minable ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gribouille (6 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebigleboblob, thébiklew....aaah zut.... le Garcimore de MacG shi shi shi shi shi labidule limashe pas shi shi shi shi shi:</font><hr />* 
...c'est pas Alèm, c'est Hochat qui prête sa langue à n'importe qui (toujours prêt à donner sa langue Hochat !!! Arrrfffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )
ps : je sais, c'est minable ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>


....


----------



## gribouille (6 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr />* 


....  *<hr /></blockquote>

nan..........rien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Mars 2005)

Bin moi j'vais déjeûner... 

A tout à l'heure


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mars 2005)

tiens en parlant de ça... il est ou Zebig ??


----------



## KARL40 (10 Mars 2005)

Quelqu'un l'a vu revenir des toilettes ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2005)

Il doit surement encore y faire des choses pas tres catholiques :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (10 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un l'a vu revenir des toilettes ?


 
La prostate mon bon Karl, la prostate...


----------



## krystof (10 Mars 2005)

Paraît qu'il a une très grosse vessie. Enorme, gigantesque, gargantuesque, tsunamissienne...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2005)

Bande de drogués !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bande de drogués !



t'as oublié alcooliques !


----------



## rezba (10 Mars 2005)

Il est par là, ZeBig...
Mais son dernier message date, c'est vrai.
Rien à rajouter à nos conneries insipides, peut-être.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il est par là, ZeBig...
> Mais son dernier message date, c'est vrai.
> Rien à rajouter à nos conneries insipides, peut-être.



Je doute que le bar MacG soit devenu trop nase pour lui...  (pas assez !... hum oui peut être :rateau:   )

Non c'est un coup des ricains ça....


----------



## krystof (10 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Je doute que le bar MacG soit devenu trop nase pour lui...




Bien sûr que non le bar n'est pas trop naze pour zebig. Si nous sommes tous dans un pot, lui, il est sur le couvercle.


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2005)

On nous l'a vole moi je dis


----------



## krystof (10 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On nous l'a vole moi je dis




Va falloir fournir une rançon pour que les preneurs d'otages le garde


----------



## Stargazer (10 Mars 2005)

Ou il est tombé dans le trou ...


----------



## mado (10 Mars 2005)

Si je dis que c'est moi, tu m'envoies un chèque ?


----------



## krystof (10 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Si je dis que c'est moi, tu m'envoies un chèque ?




Pour preuve, tu lui coupes un doigt et tu me l'envoie dans une glacière par chronopost.


----------



## mado (10 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pour preuve, tu lui coupes un doigt et tu me l'envoie dans une glacière par chronopost.



Marché conclu. Un doigt ça se trouve toujours...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pour preuve, tu lui coupes un doigt et tu me l'envoie dans une glacière par chronopost.



le "service public" est en grève


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On nous l'a vole moi je dis



C'est sa grosse multinationale qui a du l'enfermer dans son bunker avec interdiction de communiquer avec l'extérieur autrement que par signaux de fumée (comme au Vatican). Mais il va bien nous faire un coucou un de ces jours, j'espère !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ...comme au Vatican...



Bon d'accord, il commence à avoir du kilométre au compteur Zebig, mais de là à le comparer avec Jipitou !!!       :rateau:


----------



## aricosec (10 Mars 2005)

vous retirerez deux jours de paie a THEBIG,

motif :
.
ne fait pas le ménage au bar


----------



## Grug2 (10 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On nous l'a vole moi je dis


  tiens, ils t'ont relachée toi ?


----------



## macmarco (10 Mars 2005)

Salaud d'ricains ! 


 TheBig si tu passes par là...


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Mars 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ils t'ont relachée toi ?


 Ben wi, keske tu crois ?     :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Marché conclu. Un doigt ça se trouve toujours...


 
Un doigt occulte...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...juste le temps d'aller faire un petit pipi et je reviens.....



Putain je me suis encore fait avoir    ... c'est un peu comme le thread des morts, on a toujours l'impression que ca y est le pape y est passé 

Thebig pas là ? C'est chronique, il sort doucement de sa période hivernale et va tantôt se ramener avec des sujets concernant ses commerciaux ou je ne sais quel anecdote d'un séminaire ou un vieil objet retrouvé au fin fond d'une chaussette dans le grenier (une boulette ?  ).
L'été sera l'occasion de tacher la chemise à fleur du colonel Roberto avec un cornet de frites assorties d'une demie molle
Puis automne arrivera, et apportera son cortège de threads suicido-déprime de Thebig tant appréciés :rateau:

Mon Thebig : je t'aime :love:


----------



## Stargazer (10 Mars 2005)

Narf


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Marché conclu. Un doigt ça se trouve toujours...



Non, je prendrais un porto d'abord


----------



## mado (31 Mars 2005)

C'est comme ça parfois..

Y'a un bar sympa dans le quartier. Et puis le proprio change... et on a envie de changer aussi.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme ça parfois..
> 
> Y'a un bar sympa dans le quartier. Et puis le proprio change... et on a envie de changer aussi.



Il n'y a pas eu de changement de proprio.
Et pour la sortie, c'est par là


----------



## Spyro (31 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un bar sympa dans le quartier. Et puis le proprio change... et on a envie de changer aussi.


C'est intelligent de réveiller un vieux tradada juste pour le pourrir...


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2005)

Restez, on était justement en train de refaire les encadrements de porte, les serrures; le proprio d'avant avait perdu les clés.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme ça parfois..
> 
> Y'a un bar sympa dans le quartier. Et puis le proprio change... et on a envie de changer aussi.



t'as pas demandé la permission, donc tu restes


----------



## benjamin (31 Mars 2005)

Qu'ai-je *ENCORE *raté ?


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas eu de changement de proprio.
> Et pour la sortie, c'est par là


marche pas ton lien


----------



## pixelemon (31 Mars 2005)

je prends sa part (pas sa place)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2005)

Arfffff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     ..... bande de nases va !!!!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arfffff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     ..... bande de nases va !!!!!! :love: :love: :love:



Ah, ma boule magique a fonctionné...  :love:   Salut vieux.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ma boule magique a fonctionné... :love:  Salut vieux.


Arf ! Salut Webo !!!!!!! :love:  ... je poste en catimini (ce qui ne veut pas dire que je poste de la voiture de Cathy bien entendu !!!!!!!!:rateau: :rateau: ) Pffffffffffffffff !!!!!:love:


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Salut Webo !!!!!!! :love:  ... je poste en catimini (ce qui ne veut pas dire que je poste de la voiture de Cathy bien entendu !!!!!!!!:rateau: :rateau: ) Pffffffffffffffff !!!!!:love:



Et, ne poserais-tu pas _en_ Cathy dans sa Smart?  :casse:


----------



## Stargazer (31 Mars 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Salut Webo !!!!!!! :love:  ... je poste en catimini !!!!!:love:



Pourquoi ? T'as la police aux fesses ? :rateau:  :rateau:    :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est intelligent de réveiller un vieux tradada juste pour le pourrir...



bah, si tu lui dis ca, elle risque pas de rester....

bon, Madonna, faut pas faire n'importe quoi, on compte sur toi nous.......
pis il va falloir ouvrir des fils "mais ou qu'elle est Madonna"......
puis les modos vont les fermer a cause d'un trop de flood.....
et tout ça va amener le depart d'autre pour qui.....
(....blablabla....)

alors, non.....

*NE PARTS PAS !* 

voila.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> marche pas ton lien



si si, ce liens ne marche qu'avec toi d'ailleurs.....
il est...personnalisé...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Je vais m'en griller une dehors, je veux pas polluer


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

d'abord Finn va fermer le thread, comme ça plus personne pourra se sauver


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas eu de changement de proprio.
> Et pour la sortie, c'est par là



toujours aussi pisse-froid le finn... :mouais: pourtant elle a l'air sympa primera   (je m'y connais plus question bagnoles qu'antiquités pneumatiques de chez bibendum)


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arfffff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     ..... bande de nases va !!!!!! :love: :love: :love:



Merci, de même !


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2005)

Si il suffit de ressortir des threads de 2002 pour faire revenir zebig, onn a du potentiel...


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2005)

ouais mais MacWolf, Yann-Breiz, alèm, Le Bonze, où sont-ils ceux-là ?! :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais MacWolf, Yann-Breiz, alèm, Le Bonze, où sont-ils ceux-là ?! :mouais:



Moi m'sieur moi m'sieur !!
Alem, il est rien qu'à traîner au Lou Pascalou tout le temps et à boire des bières belges !!  :love:  :love: 
La dernière fois il portait un petit chapeau rouge ridicule sur la tête...


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Avril 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais MacWolf, Yann-Breiz, alèm, Le Bonze, où sont-ils ceux-là ?! :mouais:


 Pas tres loin


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pas tres loin



Awé ? :mouais:
Tu as des nouvelles du père tabouret toi ?!  :rateau:


----------



## mado (1 Avril 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais MacWolf, Yann-Breiz, alèm, Le Bonze, où sont-ils ceux-là ?! :mouais:



Qui ? :love:


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Awé ? :mouais:
> Tu as des nouvelles du père tabouret toi ?!  :rateau:



elle fait comme si mais juste pour faire oublier que c'est qu'une petite nioubie !  :hein:     :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Avril 2005)

vive le bar!!!  hipssss :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## lumai (3 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La dernière fois il portait un petit chapeau rouge ridicule sur la tête...



Un chapeau rouge n'est _jamais_ ridicule !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Un chapeau rouge n'est _jamais_ ridicule !



Tu pourrais au moins citer tes sources ! 

"Un chapeau rouge n'est _jamais_ ridicule", comme le disait si justement Jacques Cousteau.


----------



## poildep (3 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> "Un chapeau rouge n'est _jamais_ ridicule", comme le disait si justement Jacques Cousteau.


Quel tête de gland celui-là.


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

par contre poildep la pub est interdit sur les forums


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

*Je quitte le Bar .....* pour aller déposer ma déclaration de revenus


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *Je quitte le Bar .....* pour aller déposer ma déclaration de revenus



N'hésites pas à revenir déposer une quittance...


----------



## mado (3 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *Je quitte le Bar .....* pour aller déposer ma déclaration de revenus



bah  console toi en te disant que tu en as, des revenus.


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *Je quitte le Bar .....* pour aller déposer ma déclaration de revenus



moi c'est fait :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est fait :love:



Heuuuuuu? La limite ; c'est ce soir minuit ; ou demain soir minuit


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2005)

macinside qui boycott le Bar a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est fait :love:



Ah. Tu es revenu alors?


----------



## pixelemon (3 Avril 2005)

c'est bien plus tard


----------



## mado (3 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuu? La limite ; c'est ce soir minuit ; ou demain soir minuit




demain j'espère


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuu? La limite ; c'est ce soir minuit ; ou demain soir minuit



Demain soir  Tu as le temps de te faire masser demain avant d'aller la poster


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Demain soir  Tu as le temps de te faire masser demain avant d'aller la poster


Aaaaaaaaaaah ; boooooooooon :rateau: Je vais me prendre une bière avant le massage  ... Mais un doute me vient :mouais: ... Et si tu m'enduisais d'erreur par pure méchanceté gratuite ; histoire de me faire raquer des 10% fatals? ..... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaaah ; boooooooooon :rateau: Je vais me prendre une bière avant le massage  ... Mais un doute me vient :mouais: ... Et si tu m'enduisais d'erreur par pure méchanceté gratuite ; histoire de me faire raquer des 10% fatals? ..... :mouais:



Pour les 10% futals, c'est à Sonny qu'il faut s'adresser   :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> demain j'espère


oui mais 2004


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les 10% futals, c'est à Sonny qu'il faut s'adresser   :rateau:


Hmmmmm? ... je me tate. La peste ou le choléra?   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

j'ai telephoné , aux impots , vendredi pour un detail  et c'est
l'employé qui me la rappelé :


*la declaration est a deposer au plus tard ce soir a minuit *


edit : le site gouvernamental dis le 4 a minuit


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah. Tu es revenu alors?



enfin c'est que la déclaration, faut pas encore sortir les sous :rateau:


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

ça dépend des régions


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j
> *la declaration est a deposer au plus tard ce soir a minuit *



*Oh ; 'tain d'Adèle!!! faut que je me bouge le rond!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai telephoné , aux impots , vendredi pour un detail  et c'est
> l'employé qui me la rappelé :
> 
> 
> *la declaration est a deposer au plus tard ce soir a minuit *



Si on est bien le 4 avril alors tu as raison  Voir ici


----------



## mado (3 Avril 2005)

moi je lis ça .


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Si on est bien le 4 avril alors tu as raison  Voir ici




oui, j'ai edité mais alors?   
c'est qui qui a vrai ? pffffffff


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Avril 2005)

si vous la faites en ligne vous avez un delai plus long......


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui, j'ai edité mais alors?
> c'est qui qui a vrai ? pffffffff



C'est indiqué en toutes lettres sur la feuille elle-même


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est indiqué en toutes lettres sur la feuille elle-même




moi je prefere ne pas prendre des risques , de toute façon l'homme doit sortir alors...
bon voyage la declaration !!


----------



## stephane6646 (3 Avril 2005)

J'ai essayé de déclarer par le biais du net et je n'y suis pas parvenu. j'ai essayé toute la semaine mais bien sur je me connectais le soir, heure d'affluence... bref je n'ai pas réussi. Donc j'ai pris mon courage à deux mais et j'en ai profité pour faire une petite ballade dominicale et en passant devant l'Hotel des impôts (on y dort? hum?) j'ai laissé ma déclaration dans la grande boite en disant " A voté" (un peu d'humour quand ça fait mal...) et une dame agée derrière moi a rigolé...au fait je n'aurai pas les 20 euros promis en utilisant le net pour la déclaration. j'aurai une seconde chance l'année prochaine!!!


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2005)

mackie ? c'est quoi ce type d'UPS qui m'a amené ta déclaration ?


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mackie ? c'est quoi ce type d'UPS qui m'a amené ta déclaration ?



ta du confondre


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> "Un chapeau rouge n'est _jamais_ ridicule", comme le disait si justement Jacques Cousteau.



ah zut, je croyais que cette citation était de Steve Zissou !    :rose:    :modo:


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mackie ? c'est quoi ce type d'UPS qui m'a amené ta déclaration ?



La déclaration de Mackie est traitée à part : il faut un traitement préliminaire. Tu as du être désigné pour que ce soit fait scientifiquement, dans la limite du possible, faut pas rêver non plus.   

Des sources généralement bien informées m'ont dit que, cette année, il pensaient en venir à bout pour le 14 juillet et non le 15 août comme l'année dernière. Et on dira que l'homme ne progresse pas !


----------



## aricosec (4 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La déclaration de Mackie est traitée à part : il faut un traitement préliminaire. Tu as du être désigné pour que ce soit fait scientifiquement, dans la limite du possible, faut pas rêver non plus.
> 
> Des sources généralement bien informées m'ont dit que, cette année, il pensaient en venir à bout pour le 14 juillet et non le 15 août comme l'année dernière. Et on dira que l'homme ne progresse pas !


.
*bof*,je crois que c'est encore un petard mouillé !


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Février 2006)

Le genre de pétard mouillé du 14 juillet ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Février 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Le genre de pétard mouillé du 14 juillet ?



Oui sans doute mais que nous vaut l'honneur de ce post dans le sujet de Thebig ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Février 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Le genre de pétard mouillé du 14 juillet ?


Sacrée remontée de sujet!!! 



_D'ailleurs, il est où Zebig??? _


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui sans doute mais que nous vaut l'honneur de ce post dans le sujet de Thebig ?


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2006)

_ben on peut légitimement se poser la question du rapport avec le fil de discussion originel (à part le mot « pétard » déjà limite hors contexte et clôturant ma fois assez bien la discussion)_


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Février 2006)

Nan nan laissez c'est super...


----------



## La mouette (3 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Sacrée remontée de sujet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> _D'ailleurs, il est où Zebig??? _




En Ecosse...


----------



## benkenobi (3 Février 2006)

Moi, si j'étais modo je fermerais ce fil sorti d'on ne sait où... 

Maintenant je dis ça je dis rien...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Février 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Moi, si j'étais modo je fermerais ce fil sorti d'on ne sait où...
> 
> Maintenant je dis ça je dis rien...



Moi si j'étais nioub, je la bouclerais


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Moi si j'étais nioub, je la bouclerais



Et certains de prendre le message de TheBig au pied de la lettre.


----------



## rezba (4 Février 2006)

[mode bilbo on]Un nioube qui ouvre un sujet sur les abus de modération, et qui relance derrière, des cavaliers de l'Apocalypse qui n'est que pour plus tard, tout fout le camp...

 À+
[mode bilbo off]




[mode webO on]Y'a pas un violet pour le faire à leur place ?  [mode webO off]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> [mode bilbo on]Un nioube qui ouvre un sujet sur les abus de modération, et qui relance derrière, des cavaliers de l'Apocalypse qui n'est que pour plus tard, tout fout le camp...
> 
> À+
> [mode bilbo off]
> ...


Je crois que tu es mûr pour ressusciter ce sujet.


----------



## rezba (4 Février 2006)

J'y ai songé plusieurs fois. 
En même temps, n'ayant là-bas jamais été caricaturé sous aucun de mes avatars, il me parait inconvenant d'y répandre une prose de toute évidence sarcastique, même si bon enfant. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'y ai songé plusieurs fois.
> En même temps, n'ayant là-bas jamais été caricaturé sous aucun de mes avatars, il me parait inconvenant d'y répandre une prose de toute évidence sarcastique, même si bon enfant. :rateau:


Si ce n'est que ça, ça peut s'arranger.


----------

